
Twitter’s own Android Twitter Client (Yes, It’s Here) - ashishbharthi
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/30/twitter-for-android/
======
telemachos
_A word of warning, this client is apparently only for Android phones running
version 2.1 and above of the software. For older Android phones, Twitter
suggests using the standard mobile site._

Wow. That leaves quite a lot of us Android users out in the cold.

My counter suggestion is Twidroid, which oddly isn't mentioned at all in the
article.

<http://twidroid.com/>

~~~
akent
It's just unbelievable it's only for 2.1 which means only for 27.3% of users
at last count!

[http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-
ve...](http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-
versions.html)

